# Call of Duty 6 - Offline gegen Computer (Bots)



## PC-Flo (4. April 2010)

Hallo,

wir möchten eben Call of Duty - Modern Wafare 2 im "Geteilter Bildschirm" offline zocken.

Nun möchten wir gerne Team Deathmatch. Wir beide gegen ein paar Bots... ist das möglich?


----------



## Ykon (4. April 2010)

CoD hat im Multiplayer keine Bots, so weit ich weiß.
Ich kenne es jedenfalls so von den Konsolen, denke aber auch, dass es auf der PC-Version so ist.
Du kannst im Multiplayer nur mit realen Menschen spielen. :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. April 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> CoD hat im Multiplayer keine Bots, so weit ich weiß.
> Ich kenne es jedenfalls so von den Konsolen, denke aber auch, dass es auf der PC-Version so ist.
> Du kannst im Multiplayer nur mit realen Menschen spielen. :>



Das stimmt soweit ich weis. Stört ein wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIRadeon (5. April 2010)

Ganz unmöglich ist das nicht, für Call of Duty 4 gibts auch welche es gab  mal einen Typen der sich daran gemacht hat, und hat mit jeder version immer schlauere bots programmiert, es kann sein das dieser sich auch an die anderen Call of Duty versionen versucht hat da kann dir nur google helfen.


----------

